# I have a whole chicken that I want to broil



## baarmywife42 (Mar 25, 2008)

OK so I had this recipe for a mariande (olive oil, coarse salt, fresh rosemary and sage) that I've used before but the recipe calls for grilling the whole chicken. I'm using the same marinade and I've decided to broil it, because I don't have access to a grill. I'm just wondering how long I should broil it for. It's about 4.25 lbs. Any help would be great.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not sure on the cooking time, but I would definately butterfly that bird first.


----------



## baarmywife42 (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I'm not sure on the cooking time, but I would definately butterfly that bird first.



Oh I did...that's part of the grilling recipe as well! But thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with Jeekinz. If you butterfly it, according to this Alton Brown recipe, it will take about a half hour to cook. You can use his method with your marinade. HTH.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 25, 2008)

How long does it say to grill it for?  

Just be careful under the broiler.  You want to have it far enough away so when the grease from the skin pops it doesn't catch your oven on fire.

I would actually recommend baking first (butterflying is a great idea) for about 30 minutes at 400 then sticking under broiler to crisp up.  Just not too close to broiler though.  Let it rest for about 10 minutes before cutting up.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL GG - if I hadn't gotten up to answer the phone I woulda' beatya!!!!! 

At least we said the same thing!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> LOL GG - if I hadn't gotten up to answer the phone I woulda' beatya!!!!!
> 
> At least we said the same thing!



Heh heh  Ya answers yer phone and ya takes yer chances 

Great minds think alike, you know


----------



## jennyema (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd roast it, actually.

I think it's awfully hard to correctly broil chicken at home (as opposed to a restaurant with a salamander).  Usually the skin burns before the meat is done.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 25, 2008)

For my taste I like 180* in the thigh by whatever method.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd bake it also. 
I'm not a fan of broiling-only for anything. Too hot too fast and less control.
Does that make me a control freak?


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 25, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I'd roast it, actually.
> 
> I think it's awfully hard to correctly broil chicken at home (as opposed to a restaurant with a salamander). Usually the skin burns before the meat is done.


 
Even on "Low" my broiler is pretty hot.  I leave the door cracked a tad to ease up on the temps a little.  Learned this after burning toast one too many times.


----------



## MIOguy (Mar 25, 2008)

The Alton Brown recipe sounds so good I want to make it right now and we just got up from supper!!  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## DramaQueen (Mar 26, 2008)

*Kitchenelf gave you good advice. This is exactly what I do. Roast it  first so the chicken is cooked and the meat is juicy and tender, then stick under the broiler, about 6 to 8 inches from the coils to finish crisping the skin. Awesome results every time. And of course butterfly the bird first. It broils evenly on all sides.*


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2008)

I quarter a whole chicken and bake it on a cookie sheet at 400F until the internal temp is almor right on. Then flip on the broiler to finish the skin if necessary.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

My oven is hard enough to clean without having baked on grease which I know would happen if I broiled it in my mine---not the easiest to regulate and needs so be soooooooooo replaced.  But I will keep these ideas in mind when I do get that new model.


----------



## goatcheeseman (Mar 26, 2008)

I would bake it slowly.


----------

